# Turned down 120 mile trip from Nashville Airport lastnight.



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

73 cents per mile


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

See above post. Quit Uber you rube.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


RonL I contacted your local teamsters union in Nashville TN to let them know what's going on. 
When I hear back from them may I pass their specific info to you? Advise.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


No, getting him at .58 net per mile was not worth it, sorry.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

.73 cents is FKN ABSURD


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.

.73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
Total $107.26 - 25% Uber cut = $80.45

Total time on the road, 4.5 hours. So about $18/hour, and all the miles, both way, are deductible. So 244 miles @ .56/mile deduction = $136.64 deduction against your income. So not only would this have been free, untaxed money, but so would another $50 you had not earned yet.

Tell me again how you benefitted from not taking the trip? Did you make another $80 driving around Nashville in those 4 hours you "saved"? If so, how many miles did you use to get it?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

But yes, I agree with the others. 73 cents a mile is just foolish.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


Dam rate cut and uber takes 25% in Nashville you guys are getting ****ed


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.
> 
> .73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
> Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
> ...


Droosk, you should apply for a job as head of Uber driver recruiting.

With logic like that, drivers should pay the passenger to get the tax right off! By your own calculations, the trip would have COST the driver about $46. (For the purposes of this I am assuming that the actual costs are pretty close to the IRS rate, which is actually $.575 beginning 1/1/2015). If the driver is in the 25% tax bracket then he would save $11.50 in taxes. Why on earth would someone want to PAY $46 to save $11.50? A sane person would NOT. With the Nashville rate structure, the only way to make any money at regular rates is to drive with almost zero dead miles. And, as most of us know, that is impossible. Now if RonL picked up a ride at the bus station, without having to move, then maybe the bus station trip was worth it. The Uber math for Nashville dooms the driver to losing money.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Oc Driver still can't do basic math. Not much has changed. The only thing that is correct about his statement is "The Uber math for Nashville dooms the driver".


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

By the way Nashville is a lot cheaper to live (insurance, maybe gas and taxes,etc) so it is all relative. Other parts of the country like LA, NYC, Boston is much more costly to do business-that is probably some of the logic behind their payout.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Choochie said:


> By the way Nashville is a lot cheaper to live (insurance, maybe gas and taxes,etc) so it is all relative. Other parts of the country like LA, NYC, Boston is much more costly to do business-that is probably some of the logic behind their payout.


Nope losing money is losing money no matter who applies the logic. Uber's new X rates are not worth the hassle.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe you should move. Our rates are much better.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Oc Driver still can't do basic math. Not much has changed. The only thing that is correct about his statement is "The Uber math for Nashville dooms the driver".


Hmmm... I do find one error in my math. Using your numbers the driver would lose $56, not $46, so its actually worse for the driver. The driver is paying $56 for a $14 reduction in taxes.

I think my point is the same. There is no reason to take the trip. It is certainly not worth spending gas and wear and tear in that amount for a tax deduction.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


Double or Nothing would've been my offer!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

120 billable miles @ $0.73/mile sucks whether it takes you away from the city or is in and around the city. This is because your deadhead miles are going to add up to at least 50% of your total miles either way. Especially now with $2 minumum fares which Uber expects you to go 10 miles to pickup. The best ratio I ever got was 53%. You'll drop well below 80 acceptance rate to get any higher.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.
> 
> .73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
> Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
> ...


Assuming the OP has a car that runs on compressed air / fairy dust / belly button fluff .

Best case scenario, the OP runs an old fuel efficient clunker with costs of 20c per mile. 240 miles = $48 in costs.

His cut, according to your numbers, $80.45. Less $48 = $32.45. Over 4.3 hours' driving = $7.45 per hour.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.
> 
> .73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
> Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
> ...


No offense to you at all, Droosk; I respect you, your posts and points of view. But _this, the math_ is precisely why Uber drivers won't see the forest for the trees and get the F out of Dodge. Or Toyota, whatever.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Rule of thumb: if it doesn't make financial sense going highway miles and coming back empty, it can never make sense to do short trips either. Even if you get a lot of back to back short trips. The time to pick up and the speed at which you drive and the higher Uber cuts will make it impossible to make more than minimum wage at best. My experience tells me short trips only benefit Uber and rider, long highway trips are where the money is.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Rule of thumb: if it doesn't make financial sense going highway miles and coming back empty, it can never make sense to do short trips either. Even if you get a lot of back to back short trips. The time to pick up and the speed at which you drive and the higher Uber cuts will make it impossible to make more than minimum wage at best. My experience tells me short trips only benefit Uber and rider, long highway trips are where the money is.


Town miles pay more than highway miles because of per minute payment and base fares. Whether they are better or not than highway fares with empty return depends on downtime : pax in car ratio and dead mile : paid mile ratio and car speed.

It's complicated but non-gridlocked back to back town trips with few dead miles beat empty return highway trips.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I believe the time pays at any speed now. If not in all markets, then most.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I believe the time pays at any speed now. If not in all markets, then most.


Yeah, it has done for a long time now


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Town miles pay more than highway miles because of per minute payment and base fares. Whether they are better or not than highway fares with empty return depends on downtime : pax in car ratio and dead mile : paid mile ratio and car speed.
> 
> It's complicated but non-gridlocked back to back town trips with few dead miles beat empty return highway trips.


I tried it here in Tampa but I quickly realized it was a loser scenario to be in short trips entire day. Even if you sit waiting for a fare and finally get a long distance one, I made more cash after all cuts. The bigger the fare the higher percent of it you keep. I calculate my depreciation as $0.10/mile. (Get a used prius at 100k miles for $8k, drive about 80k and if you still have the car, you will agree with me) .Gas is less than that. The dependability and low operating costs of my prius dictates me to prefer high speed, long distance, freeway fares. Besides, I will have less number of people get in and out of my car. Less interactions with people.


----------



## qweltor (Nov 26, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I believe the time pays at any speed now. If not in all markets, then most.


Time counts differently in different markets??? Time is paid at any speed in my market.

See for yourself. Take a look at your recent trips and do the math ( base + miles + time).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Every driver's experience is different, I guess. 

But town trips can be better than one way highway trips if, and pretty much only if, it's busy in town. Using Nashville's new rates, an example with 2 Prius with costs of 20c per mile:

Car A picks up a passenger, drives 30 miles out along the highway at 60mph, boots passenger out and immediately returns to town. He nets $9.68 in that hour:

Base: $1
Paid miles: 30 miles x .73 = $21.90
Paid time: 30 min x .14 = $4.20
Subtotal = $27.10
After Uber fees = $21.68

The costs are 60 miles x 20c = $12

Net pay = 21.68 - 12.00 = $9.68/hr

Car B immediately gets a 3 mile fare and averages 20mph:

Base: $1
Paid miles: 3 x .73 = $2.19
Paid time = 9 x .14 = $1.26
Subtotal = $4.45
After Uber fees: $3.56

After this ride, the driver drives one dead mile in 3 minutes, and at the end of tbe mile / 3 minutes, picks up another ride, exactly the same as the first one. He repeats this pattern for the rest of the hour. In total, he provides 5 trips, driving 15 paid miles and 5 dead miles. He has a pax in the car for 45 minutes, and is empty 15 for minutes.

His pay from Uber is $3.56 x 5 = $17.80
His expenses are 20 miles at 20c per mile = $4. His net income is therefore $13.80/hr.

So, busy town driving nets $13.80/hr in this example vs $9.68/hr for highway one way driving; 42% more.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Every driver's experience is different, I guess.
> 
> But town trips can be better than one way highway trips if, and pretty much only if, it's busy in town. Using Nashville's new rates, an example with 2 Prius with costs of 20c per mile:
> 
> ...


I appreciate you taking the time and crunching the numbers. I quickly found out that people don't always show on time. You get a lot of cancellations. The busiest time you make at most 3 trips in 1 hour. For my market 5 trips in 1 hour is impossible. Your example won't work here in Tampa. Besides, stop and go traffic and bad quality roads, destroy your car. Often there are pedestrians and drunks which adds to complexity. If time value of UberX is set universally at around $0.35 cents, math will work better.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Every driver's experience is different, I guess.
> 
> But town trips can be better than one way highway trips if, and pretty much only if, it's busy in town. Using Nashville's new rates, an example with 2 Prius with costs of 20c per mile:
> 
> ...


And Car B's acceptance rate is 57% because of all the pings 10 miles+ away in the suburbs that he ignored to produce those results.

Also, the amount of $2 fares (that net the driver $0.80) that Car B will get will rip your numbers to shreds.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I appreciate you taking the time and crunching the numbers. I quickly found out that people don't always show on time. You get a lot of cancellations. The busiest time you make at most 3 trips in 1 hour. For my market 5 trips in 1 hour is impossible. Your example won't work here in Tampa. Besides, stop and go traffic and bad quality roads, destroy your car. Often there are pedestrians and drunks which adds to complexity. If time value of UberX is set universally at around $0.35 cents, math will work better.


That's alright; I wanted to check anyway, to see if the numbers did back up town driving, and under what circumstances.

You're right, there are so many variables. I could put drunks, pin misdrops and other things into the model, but I can't be bothered!

In my town you can get 4 trips or so per hour; I think I make more staying in town when it's busy. But on the other hand, if it's surging, a long trip is better because obviously the surge rate is locked in for the ride duration. Lots of variables.

I prefer long trips; I agree, they are easy miles. I think, for me, on some trips, the hourly pay is better, on others not.


----------



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

Txchick said:


> RonL I contacted your local teamsters union in Nashville TN to let them know what's going on.
> When I hear back from them may I pass their specific info to you? Advise.


Thanks txchick. I would be glad to talk to them.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I prefer the highway trips. Yeah, I take on some dead miles coming back, but it gives me time to relax and unwind.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Also, the amount of $2 fares (that net the driver $0.80) that Car B will get will rip your numbers to shreds.


Can you be more specific on the effect of $2 fares? "Ripped to shreds" is a bit vague


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Can you be more specific on the effect of $2 fares? "Ripped to shreds" is a bit vague


Those $2 fares are going to require the same one mile pickup driving that your three mile fares require. They will also require waiting the same amount of idle time for the rider to get in the car that the three mile fares require (5 minutes waiting, 10 minutes, come on and GTF out here!!!!).

The only savings is that the half mile trip on the $2 fare will save you 5 minutes of driving time compared to the 3 mile trip. But the $2 fare that takes 5 minutes less time only nets $0.80 for the driver, where as the three mile trips net $3.56. Essentially the additional 5 mins on the three mile trip produces $2.76 ($3.56 - $0.80) more for the driver, or $33 an hour. That's a BIG difference, and shows just how much of a waste of time $2 fares are. The more city people learn about the new $2 fare, the more they will use them, which will make city driving a big waste of drivers time.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Wow, finally someone with common sense, at only 0.73 cent per mile, that's what you want, one or more nice long trips, unless you get sorry ass mpg.


Nope. No deduction for gas or any other expenses in those numbers. Real net/hr is around 8 bucks.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Can you imagine hauling someone's stinky ass around in your car for .80 cents! **** that!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> Can you imagine hauling someone's stinky ass around in your car for .80 cents! **** that!


One? Try FOUR! It's the bar hoppers who will love the $2 fare the most. And you'll be lucky if it's just four. And even luckier if they don't bring drinks with them!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> Can you imagine hauling someone's stinky ass around in your car for .80 cents! **** that!


20 cents after expenses. Negative 10 cents if water is part of a 5* experience in Nashville.

This is genuinely the most absurd business proposition I have ever seen.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> 20 cents after expenses. Negative 10 cents if water is part of a 5* experience in Nashville.
> 
> This is genuinely the most absurd business proposition I have ever seen.


Five Star Experience for a Five Cent Profit!

Uber on!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

You simply can not make money at Nashville rates even if your drive a four door mo-ped powered by water. .73 is ****ing insane. We get 1.65 in Baton Rouge and none of us are putting much into our 401K (oh, that's right, we don't have one because we are "partners")

You can do whatever math you want. At .73 you may as well be saying "Welcome to Wal Mart" and you don't risk your car, insurance, future etc...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> You simply can not make money at Nashville rates even if your drive a four door mo-ped powered by water. .73 is ****ing insane. We get 1.65 in Baton Rouge and none of us are putting much into our 401K (oh, that's right, we don't have one because we are "partners")
> 
> You can do whatever math you want. At .73 you may as well be saying "Welcome to Wal Mart" and you don't risk your car, insurance, future etc...


Dead miles and going outside the service area don't work at all at this rate. They barely worked at the previous rate. They must be seriously minimized. A long fare out of the service area is an exercise in futility without a compensating tip about equal to the fare.

You need to pickup within about a 2 minute radius (at the cost of a poor acceptance rate). Then drop off where you can pickup another very close ride quickly to even hope making a profit of some kind. And that won't be much.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> 20 cents after expenses. Negative 10 cents if water is part of a 5* experience in Nashville.
> 
> This is genuinely the most absurd business proposition I have ever seen.


You forgot to factor in gum/mints/magazines/chargers/car washes


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What did the Uber earnings calculator compute?

https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> You simply can not make money at Nashville rates even if your drive a four door mo-ped powered by water. .73 is ****ing insane. We get 1.65 in Baton Rouge and none of us are putting much into our 401K (oh, that's right, we don't have one because we are "partners")
> 
> You can do whatever math you want. At .73 you may as well be saying "Welcome to Wal Mart" and you don't risk your car, insurance, future etc...


.73 less 25% equals about .55 or .56 cents per mile. At Best .55 cent's per mile is what one would make driving UberX in Nashville. With .55 cents you could buy a lollipop at 7-11.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Just_in said:


> .73 less 25% equals about .55 or .56 cents per mile. At Best .55 cent's per mile is what one would make driving UberX in Nashville. With .55 cents you could buy a lollipop at 7-11.


After reading all of this I think you should all find another job in Nashville, unless you're really desperate . This whole thread depressed me.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

I did 130 miles, 2.22 hours. I got 174. Less Uber's 20% i still liked the 138 pay out...


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


Smart move.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Long trips make your day. Especially if it us freeway, less wear and tear on your car and better mpg. The only time short trips can out do long ones is when it is moving back to back rides and you are getting tipped. A $5 tip on a $10 ride is common and that's a 50% increase in pay for no additional work. In ubers case I would certainly take the long trip because it does not move in your city and you don't get tipped.

However, if you don't feel the payout is worth the wear and tear on your vehicle and/ or you just don't personally think the trip is worth your effort then it is ok to let it go.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

None of this works anymore when your effective rate with dead miles back is .29 per mile. (.73 x .8 / 2)


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> The cost per minute only applies if the vehicle us going below a certain speed (15mph I believe) or if the car is stopped. You do not get 14 cents per minutes going 65 down the freeway.


it's 11mph not 15 mph and thats only in certain markets you get time OR mileage, like Philly.. in Nashville you get both time AND mileage.. so his numbers are correct..


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Droosk, you should apply for a job as head of Uber driver recruiting.
> 
> With logic like that, drivers should pay the passenger to get the tax right off! By your own calculations, the trip would have COST the driver about $46. (For the purposes of this I am assuming that the actual costs are pretty close to the IRS rate, which is actually $.575 beginning 1/1/2015). If the driver is in the 25% tax bracket then he would save $11.50 in taxes. Why on earth would someone want to PAY $46 to save $11.50? A sane person would NOT. With the Nashville rate structure, the only way to make any money at regular rates is to drive with almost zero dead miles. And, as most of us know, that is impossible. Now if RonL picked up a ride at the bus station, without having to move, then maybe the bus station trip was worth it. The Uber math for Nashville dooms the driver to losing money.


It sounded like getting into credit card debt just so you want to win rewards points


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

give it a week and the poor ******ed drivers of Nashville's parents will take the car keys from them once they see the payout statement


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

suberj said:


> I did 130 miles, 2.22 hours. I got 174. Less Uber's 20% i still liked the 138 pay out...


Hmmm... ok, that's great that you are happy...... and I probably should not contribute to your effort to hijack this thread .......

*BUT*.....

How is that relevant to a discussion of a Nashville driver's decision on a long fare, considering that you were driving at L.A. rates?

Also, if you are going to post numbers can you be more specific? At base rates your numbers seem to work out to about 4 trips that add up to 130 miles and 2.22 hours. That is only a piece of the story. How many total miles and total minutes did you put in to get those results?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't believe some people still think you can make a profit with Nashville rates.
You simply can't, it's a loss.
The $0.56 cost from IRS is not some exaggerated number.
Maintenance, depreciation, fuel, oil change, repairs, insurance, tires, car wash.
Yeah you can live in an imaginary world and count only fuel and other miss things
but in the long run it will come back to bite you.
The fact that money is deposited in your account does not mean you are profitable.
And if you use up that money instead of saving it up for that future repair or the replacement car
you are simply accumulating future debt.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


What you should have done is to call in a fellow driver to give the Pax the ride and they can work something out with the Pax. I've seen many Pax desperate when this happens to them and I see it happen a lot. Uber is playing themselves with lowering the rates. You are after all an independant contractor... Uber doesn't care why should you. You should do what makes economic sense to you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Long trips make your day. Especially if it us freeway, less wear and tear on your car and better mpg. The only time short trips can out do long ones is when it is moving back to back rides and you are getting tipped. A $5 tip on a $10 ride is common and that's a 50% increase in pay for no additional work. In ubers case I would certainly take the long trip because it does not move in your city and you don't get tipped.
> 
> However, if you don't feel the payout is worth the wear and tear on your vehicle and/ or you just don't personally think the trip is worth your effort then it is ok to let it go.


The smart cabbies here have large magnets attached to the front of their cars. Saves heaps on fuel as the car in front pulls you along - but it's a a killer on the brake pads!


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

am I right that not only did the rate lower but Uber's cut went from 20 to 25% ?


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The smart cabbies here have large magnets attached to the front of their cars. Saves heaps on fuel as the car in front pulls you along - but it's a a killer on the brake pads!


Combine this with drafting a semi and you could practically turn off your vehicle, free miles! Oh wait disregard that last comment, I don't want our rates to go down even more...


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> am I right that not only did the rate lower but Uber's cut went from 20 to 25% ?


Some have mentioned the 25% number. Perhaps a Nashville driver can let us know what the actual rate is. Or, perhaps new drivers are under the 25% rate?


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Some have mentioned the 25% number. Perhaps a Nashville driver can let us know what the actual rate is. Or, perhaps new drivers are under the 25% rate?


its new drivers in certain cities, such as San Francisco. I have the 25% commission rate


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Supply and demand, baby.


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

My aplogies, i am not aware of nashville. My trip was one trip.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

suberj said:


> My aplogies, i am not aware of nashville. My trip was one trip.


That's alright, don't take the time to actually read the thread you are posting in. No worries. You must be a millennial.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> That's alright, don't take the time to actually read the thread you are posting in. No worries. You must be a millennial.


I hate to break it to you, many if not most of us probably are millennials. Millennials were born anywhere from the early 1980's to the early 2000's. Damn the guy even went so far as to apologize for the mistake. That's better than most. Most people are perfect and never make a mistake on the internet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennials


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i cant figure out one good reason why anyone would do UberX at .73/mile .14/min AND 25% cut??????????????????????

i wouldnt do anything less than $1/mile
and whenever uber raisies it to 25% cut to my area, im done


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


In a boston cab thats 120x3.20=384, it would have been like a 360 dollar flat rate, see what uber has done, a cabbie lost out on 360 dollars, wtf is that? Wtf is it?progress?for who? Who the F is this progress for? If you guys loved driving people arround so much, you shouldve become cab drivers, but everyone hated cabbies, and now uber is so cool, the F is the difference? You drive a holes for cheap and we drive em for a living wage, yet uber is cool, you mother f=%+#$, yall just had to F it up for us didnt you, may all uber drivers burn in Hell!!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> may all uber drivers burn in Hell!!


I think we're already there!


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

The Geek said:


> I think we're already there!


I would love to celebrate, but its hopeless, thanks alot


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> You simply can not make money at Nashville rates even if your drive a four door mo-ped powered by water. .73 is ****ing insane. We get 1.65 in Baton Rouge and none of us are putting much into our 401K (oh, that's right, we don't have one because we are "partners")
> 
> You can do whatever math you want. At .73 you may as well be saying "Welcome to Wal Mart" and you don't risk your car, insurance, future etc...


@ Uberdawg....well, thanks for bursting my bubble, stepping on my game plan, killing my plan B, pulling the rug out from under my well thought out back up plan. I have been polishing up my moped and had just put brand new "Fattie Tires" on it to make it ready for this Fri/Sat night business.

Well, in all seriousness.....nope, got noth'n.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.
> 
> .73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
> Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
> ...


How can you forget to include fuel, insurance, car pmt? 
We'll use your numbers---> 122 miles *.73
*89.06 gross* (per min is applicable only when stopped or driving <---20 mph) & 4.5 hrs driving
-25% Uber 22.26 ---->*$66.79 net*
-fuel 244 miles/25 mpg = 10 [email protected] 2.25 = 22.50---> *$44.29 net*
-insurance .037mile = 244 miles*.037= $9.02----> *$35.27 net*
-car pmt (obviously not everybody has one) $150/20 days month 7.50---->*$27.77 net
$27.77 / 4.5 hrs = $6.17 per hr or 7% of gross fare. *
Real time depreciation of vehicle not included. 
Standard mileage deduction doesn't mean shit when you haven' t any income to write off against.

$6.17 an hour is the cash remaining before from the original gross fare. ---> 7% of the gross fare before taxes.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.
> 
> .73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
> Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
> ...


Let's do math the RIGHT way now: $0.73/mi minus 20% vig= $0.58/mile. Driver expenses per IRS=$0.57/mile. Mileage net: -$68.32 because the distance is doubled (return empty)
time: $0.14/min minus 20% vig= $14.56
base: $1 minus 20% vig= $0.80

Grand total: a loss of $52.96 over 4.5 hours, he'd be paying the pax $11.77/hr to drive him

Better to take the short ride and get the $16/hr. minus commission and SRF.

The reason that Uber still operates is because people like you can't do the math.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> The cost per minute only applies if the vehicle us going below a certain speed (15mph I believe) or if the car is stopped. You do not get 14 cents per minutes going 65 down the freeway.


Yes you do, in most markets (Nashville included), you get time and distance, not either/or.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Choochie said:


> By the way Nashville is a lot cheaper to live (insurance, maybe gas and taxes,etc) so it is all relative. Other parts of the country like LA, NYC, Boston is much more costly to do business-that is probably some of the logic behind their payout.


When the mileage rate only covers your actual per mile expense after vig, no, it's not relative, nothing is still nothing.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Assuming the OP has a car that runs on compressed air / fairy dust / belly button fluff .
> 
> Best case scenario, the OP runs an old fuel efficient clunker with costs of 20c per mile. 240 miles = $48 in costs.
> 
> His cut, according to your numbers, $80.45. Less $48 = $32.45. Over 4.3 hours' driving = $7.45 per hour.


Needs to get the Canadian car that runs on female natural gas, lol.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Maybe you should move. Our rates are much better.


Everybody said that somewhere along the line, just wait till your market is saturated with drivers and you too will join the death spiral.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Probably so - good thing it is not my real gig


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

can somebody CONFIRM that time only counts when you're 20mph or under? or it counts from begin trip to end trip?

or is it based by different regions?


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> can somebody CONFIRM that time only counts when you're 20mph or under? or it counts from begin trip to end trip?
> 
> or is it based by different regions?


Based on my last waybill in Nashville it is base fare + minutes + miles. My last way bill is dated 1/3/15.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> can somebody CONFIRM that time only counts when you're 20mph or under? or it counts from begin trip to end trip?
> 
> or is it based by different regions?


Time slows down the faster you go.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

$0.73 a mile!

Seriously.

Your car likely costs that to run when you factor in all costs and depreciation.

And I thought £1.50 a mile was about as low as you could realistically go.

Small local Private Hire Companies in London charge closer to £3 a mile but you have to pay circuit rent (£100-165 pw) aswell as Commission of 20/25%.

At £1.50 and only 20% Uber made sense but at anything less no way.

I am very glad this Rideshare rubbish is no legal in the UK.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> $0.73 a mile!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


How does pricing work in the UK?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

£1.50 a mile is the lowest it goes, that is for X
£5min fare, £2.50 base fare and £0.28 per min.

Lux is £4.00 a mile £14 min fare, £5 base.fare and £0.72 a min.

Exec and XL are between those two figures.

Commission is a straight 20% for all except XL which is 25%

I don't think they would have many Lux or Exec left if the rates dropped as they are fairly unimpressed with the quality of some of the "clients" Uber is taking a commission for providing.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> £1.50 a mile is the lowest it goes, that is for X
> £5min fare, £2.50 base fare and £0.28 per min.
> 
> Lux is £4.00 a mile £14 min fare, £5 base.fare and £0.72 a min.
> ...


LOL; I am also unimpressed with some of the specimens I drive around for Uber.

So, Uber could cut rates at will in the UK too? Or are fares regulated in some way?


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Txchick said:


> RonL I contacted your local teamsters union in Nashville TN to let them know what's going on.
> When I hear back from them may I pass their specific info to you? Advise.


What do you think the teamsters are going to do lol. Your not even employees of UBER. I'm teamster truck driver,the teamsters can't do shit for him lol.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> £1.50 a mile is the lowest it goes, that is for X
> £5min fare, £2.50 base fare and £0.28 per min.
> 
> Lux is £4.00 a mile £14 min fare, £5 base.fare and £0.72 a min.
> ...


Silly Americans like being bent over. They think the unions will come save them


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I tried it here in Tampa but I quickly realized it was a loser scenario to be in short trips entire day. Even if you sit waiting for a fare and finally get a long distance one, I made more cash after all cuts. The bigger the fare the higher percent of it you keep. I calculate my depreciation as $0.10/mile. (Get a used prius at 100k miles for $8k, drive about 80k and if you still have the car, you will agree with me) .Gas is less than that. The dependability and low operating costs of my prius dictates me to prefer high speed, long distance, freeway fares. Besides, I will have less number of people get in and out of my car. Less interactions with people.[/QUOTe
> 
> I hate people lol


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

elelegido said:


> LOL; I am also unimpressed with some of the specimens I drive around for Uber.
> 
> So, Uber could cut rates at will in the UK too? Or are fares regulated in some way?


They did drop X rates.

I believe it was from £1.80 a mile down to £1.50.

Lux rates are the same as in 2013 and Exec is also the same as when introduced.

All UK Uber drivers need to be licensed by their local authority.

In itself not overly complicated.

In London for example it does mean they have an Enhanced Criminal records check a full medical to the same standards as a Bus Or Heavy Goods vehicle driver.

And some basic checks on topographical skills.

This can take up to 4 or 5 months in some cases though usually less than 2 months.

This limits the driver churn that can be created as there is a limited supply.

There is a finite supply of drivers that have the correct vehicle for Lux.

There are more drivera that qualify for Exec but they are still less of them than X or even XL.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

jimsbox said:


> Everybody said that somewhere along the line, just wait till your market is saturated with drivers and you too will join the death spiral.


The Mexicans should be laughing at us. There should be a flood of uber drivers going across the border to Mexico to take the good paying jobs there. Check out the Tijuana rates.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The Mexicans should be laughing at us. There should be a flood of uber drivers going across the border to Mexico to take the good paying jobs there. Check out the Tijuana rates.
> View attachment 3492


This comes up from time to time. Mexican rates are quoted in Mexican Pesos. About 14.5 to every dollar.

They get 44 US cents per mile. Which is insane; Pemex has not reduced the price of gasoline, which is still around US$3.70 per gallon in Mexico.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

A pilot car driver makes $1.40/mile escorting oversize loads for truckers. After all expenses they net $0.90 before vehicle payment and commercial insurance. Compare this to Uber. Oh, and you get free hotels provided by the trucking company. And when you are in good with the best truckers and companies, you can run 10k miles in a month if you want, and earn 6k pure profit.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This comes up from time to time. Mexican rates are quoted in Mexican Pesos. About 14.5 to every dollar.
> 
> They get 44 US cents per mile. Which is insane; Pemex has not reduced the price of gasoline, which is still around US$3.70 per gallon in Mexico.


Those look like dollar signs to me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Those look like dollar signs to me.


Yes, they do.


----------



## perceus (Jan 10, 2015)

Amigos lo ciento mucho pero solo hay una via para hacernos valer la huega o la union pero hay de alguna forma obligar a estos bastardos a restaurar las tarifas iniciles, Imponer respeto que no somos nigun pedaso de mierda como deven pensar estos ladrones de cuello blanco.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

perceus said:


> Amigos lo ciento mucho pero solo hay una via para hacernos valer la huega o la union pero hay de alguna forma obligar a estos bastardos a restaurar las tarifas iniciles, Imponer respeto que no somos nigun pedaso de mierda como deven pensar estos ladrones de cuello blanco.


We are not organized enough to form a union.


----------



## stiflers mom (Jan 10, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> The cost per minute only applies if the vehicle us going below a certain speed (15mph I believe) or if the car is stopped. You do not get 14 cents per minutes going 65 down the freeway.


You're wrong about the fare's time cost calculation. Just look at a fare breakdown. Every fare takes into account for the time it took to get from A to B no matter how fast or slow you drive - this is why you should avoid traffic jams like the plague as if you sit still for say 20 minutes, you are paid ($.14 x 20)0.8 or $2.24 for that 20 minute gas burn.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> No offense to you at all, Droosk; I respect you, your posts and points of view. But _this, the math_ is precisely why Uber drivers won't see the forest for the trees and get the F out of Dodge. Or Toyota, whatever.


Totally correct, Droosk is DRUNK! Like my one driver buddy ... "Dont try to tell me im losing money, im having fun doing this & imagining im making a killing!"


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Droosk said:


> Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.
> 
> .73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
> Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
> ...


Totally correct, Droosk is DRUNK! Like my one driver buddy ... "Dont try to tell me im losing money, im having fun doing this & imagining im making a killing!"


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


Why are you driving anywhere for 73¢ a mile? You're not making money, you're losing money.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Those look like dollar signs to me.


The symbol used for Mexican Peso is:
$ or sometimes they show it as Mex$

$ is used by many currencies.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> The symbol used for Mexican Peso is:
> $ or sometimes they show it as Mex$


$ is used by many currencies.
Yeah, but most of those currencies are also called "dollars" Like the Canadian or Australian dollar. This is what a peso symbol looks like:


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> $ is used by many currencies.
> Yeah, but most of those currencies are also called "dollars" Like the Canadian or Australian dollar. This is what a peso symbol looks like:


That symbol is only used for the Philippine Peso.
For Mexican Peso they use the $ sign.
More info here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_peso


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Lets redo the math on his post. Yes, Nashville is 73 cents a mile, its also 14 cents a minute.
> 
> .73 * 122 miles (according to google) = $89.06
> Roughly 2 hours 10 minutes travel time. .14 * 130 = $18.20
> ...


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

One factor u left out. I drive a Lexus. Cost to drive per mile is around .68.
When I sell car. Its worth less the more miles I put on it. Tires wear out, more oil changes, etc 
All are part of mileage cost. Car depreciates just sitting in garage. Add to insurance cost and licences and tags. So. Let's expand your hypothesis. Make believe its a trip from lax to NYC. Do the math. Dead head back.


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

Depreciation is not just a figure u put on a tax form. Its actual money spent when u own a car. Buy a car for 40k and put in garage for 5 years. How much do u get for it. Tires rot, oil goes bad, hoses and wire crack, u are paying storage cost in alternative cost s. Money spent on your garage if invested in a mutual fund would be making u 5 percent a year. That 40k would be making u money also. Add all this up and u see that car ownership is not only per mile cost, its also lost income from alternative investments. That 60 cents per mile is actual real money u don't get back. In other words. If u could drive all day and it would be tax deductible. ,how do u pay for car and your food and living expenses.


----------



## Joe Montana (Sep 12, 2014)

I have the math down as this:

Assuming a ride of 130 minutes the fare after commission is $91.28

Not knowing the make and model of your car I used the lowest amount to operate a car that includes depreciation and gas, which is $0.25/mile. Using that number the cost to operate your vehicle for the trip there and back is $65.

The total net profit is $26.28 and the time it took to do all this is 4 1/2 hours. That means you are making $5.84/hour. If your car cost more like $0.40/mile then you would be in the red. 

What i want to know is who came up with these rates and why on earth are they so cheap? It makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

Your estimate for .25 per mile is way off. Check your. Figures


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Droosk, you should apply for a job as head of Uber driver recruiting.
> 
> With logic like that, drivers should pay the passenger to get the tax right off! By your own calculations, the trip would have COST the driver about $46. (For the purposes of this I am assuming that the actual costs are pretty close to the IRS rate, which is actually $.575 beginning 1/1/2015). If the driver is in the 25% tax bracket then he would save $11.50 in taxes. Why on earth would someone want to PAY $46 to save $11.50? A sane person would NOT. With the Nashville rate structure, the only way to make any money at regular rates is to drive with almost zero dead miles. And, as most of us know, that is impossible. Now if RonL picked up a ride at the bus station, without having to move, then maybe the bus station trip was worth it. The Uber math for Nashville dooms the driver to losing money.


You and your thinking is stupid, when this guys car dies your tax credit is not going to pay the mechanic.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> The cost per minute only applies if the vehicle us going below a certain speed (15mph I believe) or if the car is stopped. You do not get 14 cents per minutes going 65 down the freeway.


Not a correct statement in OKC. We get both. It was the same in INDY as well, and Bloomington. All 3 cities I worked, we get both pays. When Uber launched over a year ago, it was one or the other. They rectified that shortly after launch.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> You and your thinking is stupid, when this guys car dies your tax credit is not going to pay the mechanic.


The tax deduction IS for maintenance, depreciation, etc. That's why they give you the deduction. :/


----------



## Kadomony (Nov 18, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> The tax deduction IS for maintenance, depreciation, etc. That's why they give you the deduction. :/


Right, but it's only a deduction, not a full credit. If your marginal tax rate is 20%, you'd only be getting back 20% of the cost of depreciation, maintenance, etc. The other 80% is out of your pocket.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> You and your thinking is stupid, when this guys car dies your tax credit is not going to pay the mechanic.


I think you are missing the point. By using the IRS number, then hopefully the driver is putting away the difference between the IRS number and his fuel costs, so when that car repair or the need to replace the car arises, he has money to put towards that. I think you are focused to much on the tax implications, which are useful, but not the whole story.



Kadomony said:


> Right, but it's only a deduction, not a full credit. If your marginal tax rate is 20%, you'd only be getting back 20% of the cost of depreciation, maintenance, etc. The other 80% is out of your pocket.


My above comment applies to this as well. If the driver does not put aside amounts for the depreciation and maintenance costs as he is paid from Uber, then he would end up in your scenario. By using the IRS number, or a number that is more specific to a driver's situation, the driver should not be in a situation to be totally broadsided. He should be putting away those deferred costs. Many, I fear treat any monies after fuel costs as their profit.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Well it isnt really "ridesharing" when you have to go out of your way 120 miles lol


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I think you are missing the point. By using the IRS number, then hopefully the driver is putting away the difference between the IRS number and his fuel costs, so when that car repair or the need to replace the car arises, he has money to put towards that. I think you are focused to much on the tax implications, which are useful, but not the whole story.
> 
> My above comment applies to this as well. If the driver does not put aside amounts for the depreciation and maintenance costs as he is paid from Uber, then he would end up in your scenario. By using the IRS number, or a number that is more specific to a driver's situation, the driver should not be in a situation to be totally broadsided. He should be putting away those deferred costs. Many, I fear treat any monies after fuel costs as their profit.


Are you ****ing kidding me, with what is left over maybe he can buy some rice to feed his family.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night got a ping from the Nashville Airport. Pax* * immediately called and said he needed to go to Murry Ky. 120 miles away! Quick math in my head tells me 120 X .73 per mile = $87.60. and this is before the $2.00 airport fee minus $1.00 safe rider fee minus the 25% Uber cut. My take would have been 62.70 and I would be driving back empty 3 hrs. I agreed to take him to the Bus station. Trip was $9.60. A win for me and no wear and tear on my car.


Smart man


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

I can only say, again. If you dont like it then stop driving and stop complaining. Dont worry about what others are losing or not losing in money and time. Its not your concern.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Anything less than $2.00 is utter bullshit.


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

Ok even if it is why do you care if someone else is makimg that little?


----------



## Leoyzag (May 21, 2015)

I wonder how much food you can buy or bills you can pay with "utter BS". Not much i am assuming.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

.73 a mile? WTF I'm down to driving sat nights only because at 1.05 a mile its not worth my time to bother any other night. Its because people like you will drive for pennies that I went from 1.25 a mile to 1.05. good news is pizza hut needs delivery people LOL I applied today, Ill kepp everyone informed how it goes vs uber! fri sat sun only.


----------

